# beaver (vulgar for pubic hair)



## dn88

Hi everyone;

Can you think of any Polish vulgar term referring to a woman's pubic hair? Something similar to "beaver" in English. I can't find any right now...

Input appreciated


----------



## littleone

I don't really think the word you're looking for exists. You would say "wlosy lonowe", but that's very neutral.


----------



## slowik

A term _pęknięty jeż_ - _broken hedgehog_ recently emerged in limited circles, mostly teenagers, but it is not understood by many people, even by teenagers. It came from a song by polish rapper Tede.
It's kind of clever in my opinion


----------



## .Jordi.

dn88 said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> Can you think of any Polish vulgar term referring to a woman's pubic hair? Something similar to "beaver" in English. I can't find any right now...
> 
> Input appreciated



Hej,

myślę, że to samo słowo (,,bóbr'') funkcjonuje w polszczyźnie . Wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarce np. ,,golenie bobra" albo ,,golić bobra" i trochę tego jest . Inna sprawa, że ja bym tego terminu akurat nie uznał za wulgarny, co najwyżej za, hmm, rubaszny .

Pozdrawiam )


----------



## dn88

.Jordi. said:


> Hej,
> 
> myślę, że to samo słowo (,,bóbr'') funkcjonuje w polszczyźnie . Wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarce np. ,,golenie bobra" albo ,,golić bobra" i trochę tego jest . Inna sprawa, że ja bym tego terminu akurat nie uznał za wulgarny, co najwyżej za, hmm, rubaszny .
> 
> Pozdrawiam )



Thanks for that!

I didn't know that the animal's name is also used in Polish in this sense. 

Thanks to everyone. 

Również pozdrawiam!


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> Can you think of any Polish vulgar term referring to a woman's pubic hair? Something similar to "beaver" in English. I can't find any right now...
> 
> Input appreciated


Hi,

Dn88, is the English term used to refer to only pubic female hair? 

I looked it up in a few dictionaries and it seems it implies female's (hairy) genitails.

Here are a few entries:
*7. *_Slang_ _(vulgar)_. 
*a. *a woman's pubic area. 
http://www.infoplease.com/dictionary/beaver

5. *taboo term: *a highly offensive term for a woman's outer sex organs and pubic hair ( taboo )
http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861589573/definition.html

4_usually vulgar_ *:* the pudenda of a woman
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=beaver

another word for vagina or pussy
_That bitch got a hairy beaver._
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=beaver

If this is what you are looking for, how about: _kuciapa_?

Tom


----------



## kelt

dn88 said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I didn't know that the animal's name is also used in Polish in this sense.
> 
> Thanks to everyone.
> 
> Również pozdrawiam!



Hey,

its also "bobr" in Czech. I knew about English beaver, but not that its used in this sense also in Polish...

Do you have any idea what's the reason for using that to refer to woman's pubic hair? I know a beaver is a furry animal, but why beaver? Am I missing something? I asked my friends, they all know the word in this sense but no one knew why.

Thanx


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Hej,
> 
> myślę, że to samo słowo (,,bóbr'') funkcjonuje w polszczyźnie . Wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarce np. ,,golenie bobra" albo ,,golić bobra" i trochę tego jest . Inna sprawa, że ja bym tego terminu akurat nie uznał za wulgarny, co najwyżej za, hmm, rubaszny .
> 
> Pozdrawiam )


Hm... szczerze mówiąc to pierwszy raz się spotykam z tym słowem w tym znaczeniu...
Zrobiłem małe szukanko i słowo raczej nie jest częste:
"Golenie bobra" Wyniki *71* - *78* spośród *78* w języku *polski* 
"golić bobra" Wyniki *11* - *11* spośród *11* w języku *polski* 
Wahałbym się czy użyć go jako tłumaczenie...


----------



## dn88

It doesn't have to be a common expression, a slang term will do.  Thank you for all your replies. 



Thomas1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dn88, is the English term used to refer to only pubic female hair?
> 
> I looked it up in a few dictionaries and it seems it implies female's (hairy) genitails.



I dare to claim it can mean either, so the whole organ with the hair as well.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I came across "fur" - "futerko"


----------



## Hal1fax

dn88 said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> Can you think of any Polish vulgar term referring to a woman's pubic hair? Something similar to "beaver" in English. I can't find any right now...
> 
> Input appreciated



I have never heard the term 'beaver' used referring to that....maybe it's American or British English?


----------

